# Experiences of claiming from Health Insurers



## PolkaDot (12 Mar 2012)

I am currently looking into taking out health insurance for the first time. I have never had health insurance before. I am a 27 year old male and would be looking at one of the entry level plans and I am budgeting for a policy in the €500-€700 range.

From the research I've done to date, it appears that the Quinn policies in this price range are better than those provided by VHI or Aviva.

I am a bit hesitant about taking out a policy with Quinn as I've heard some stories that it can be difficult to get them to pay out on claims.

I was just wondering if any members on here could provide some feedback on their experiences of claiming from Quinn?

I would also be interested in hearing from anyone who has experience of claiming from more than one of Quinn/VHI/Aviva and how do they compare?

Thanks


----------



## mark1 (12 Mar 2012)

We have been with Quinn for the past 5 years and in 2010 i was unforunate enough to need it, I underwent a lot of tests and a lot of time in hospital and nothing was ever queried by them, Personally Iwould recommend them.We had VHI prevoius to that and had no issues either in fairness.


----------



## Jonny (12 Mar 2012)

I am have been with Quinn for several years now  I have had claims ranging from a few hundred to many thousands & there was never once a single issue with them


----------



## browtal (12 Mar 2012)

I have only had experience of VHI over 40 odd years and found them excellent, particularly when overseas on holidays their attention was excellent. Not only did they look after the patient but the spouse was kept informed daily of the progress. 
I have a relative who works for claims dept. in a hospital and she tells me Quinn are very easy to deal with.
Good luck with your decision. Personally I think the plans of Quinn Direct are better priced for the younger person, I may not be correct. Browtal


----------



## gipimann (12 Mar 2012)

I have been a Quinn HC customer for several years and like Jonny I've made some claims.

Never had any difficulty with claim payment, or direct payment to hospitals for agreed procedures.  Found them very helpful on the phone too.


----------



## PolkaDot (13 Mar 2012)

Thanks for the replies folks. Good to hear. I think I'll just establish which plan in my price range is best value for money and go with that, whoever the insurer is. 

Cheers


----------



## flossie (13 Mar 2012)

I'm with VHI, never had any issue with claims.....

Use the HIA website www.hia.ie for advice and comparison on health insurance policies.


----------

